# Hand strap for R?



## Ozarker (Sep 24, 2019)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a hand grip strap for the R?


----------



## Jethro (Sep 24, 2019)

I love my Peak Design hand strap on the EOS R. Very comfortable, very secure. I think they call it a 'clutch'.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 24, 2019)

Jethro said:


> I love my Peak Design hand strap on the EOS R. Very comfortable, very secure. I think they call it a 'clutch'.


Thanks! That's exactly the one I was wondering about.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 24, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Thanks! That's exactly the one I was wondering about.


Yeah - you won't regret it ...

Do you, by the way, have any experience of a rain cover for the EOS R? I was looking only yesterday at the Peak Design 'Shell', presumably in 'medium' size.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 24, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Yeah - you won't regret it ...
> 
> Do you, by the way, have any experience of a rain cover for the EOS R? I was looking only yesterday at the Peak Design 'Shell', presumably in 'medium' size.


No. I'm a fair weather photographer


----------

